# Adding extra fan to PC.



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

I just bought http://mdmm.com/spec.php?productid=91 from Circuit City but cant find an extra 3 pin connector and i wanna keep the two i already have. My pc is an Emachines T6003 but i cant find the motherboard anywhere. Would anybody be able to tell me if there is another 3pin connector that i cant see because of the wires.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Get yourself one of these and connect it directly to the power supply

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835999104


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

So is that the only solution?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is probablythe best one, . . you can also try something like this:

http://www.cyberguys.com/templates/searchdetail.asp?productID=3316


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

If you can't find any headers that are open on the motherboard then I'm afraid so but simpswr's idea will work also


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Another quick question. Will anything be affected if i change my main fan with the one i linked which is http://mdmm.com/spec.php?productid=91 . My main fan is an AVC Model C8025S12M btw.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

That depends, is your "main fan" a case fan or does it cool the cpu or northbridge?

If it attaches to a heatsink no do not unplug it, if its just a case fan then that won't hurt anything but you most likely won't have anything to gain either


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Well it connects like this









Thats with the newer fan on i just connected it to see how it looks. Its the blueish one btw. I mean it doesn't look like its connected to the heatsinks. Also is their a retail store where i can buy something to have the other fan connected. I really dont feel like ordering online and my day is open tomorrow.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

The black fan to the right is the cpu fan that is spinning correct? If not shutdown and plug it back in immediately.

Also get a can of compressed air and clean the dust out of the cpu heatsink


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

no replacing thats fine but you should clean the dust from your case.

EDIT You beat me but i had to read the whole thread =P


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Yea i haven't gotten around to getting an compressed air can or anything for the dust :/but ima probably get one tommorow. But yea the fans are both spinning its just the camera took a good pic and it looks like they werent moving. Any idea if Circuit City/Best Buy/ CompUSA/ Radioshack would sell the piece which would allow me to the connect the fan.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

When you connected it, did you make sure the fan was blowing out of the case?


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

TheMatt said:


> When you connected it, did you make sure the fan was blowing out of the case?


Not the way he has it mounted. Label is the direction of flow, in his case, air is going into the case, would get better cooling results by turning it around.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

This one had labels on both sides but yea air is blowing out the fan its a little bit only but it is blowing outside.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Having a rear fan blowing in hasn't been around since the Baby-AT systems. Intel determined that using a negative pressure airflow (rear fans blow out, some front fans are optional) is better for newer processors (P5, Pentium, Pentium Pro, and later).

And according to the Intel Thermally advantaged chassis spec, there must be an active heatsink, a rear fan blowing out that is at least 92mm, and a side air duct directly over the CPU fan.

While you may not have the side air duct, you will still get sufficient cooling with the fan blowing out. If you add a front fan (around 80mm) you will get even better cooling.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Well i have the side of the case off and then two fans on me(very hot up here summertime) which im sure the PC benefits from. Hopefully should be enough cooling till i get a new power supply lol.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can check your temps with SpeedFan from my sig.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Yea i use that and PC Wizard 2007 and all my temps avg around 35 except for the video card which averages about 63-68 cause my power supply is too small.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You could probably use one of these below the video card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888309 <- Plugs into a 4-pin peripheral power connector from the PSU. 

The temps look good otherwise.

Just out of curiosity, what processor and video card do you have?


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

AMD Athlon 3000+ Processor and a PCIe GeForce 6600 on a 300W power supply. But if i get that PCI case cooler would that defeat the purpose of getting a new power supply? Pockets are running low due to the start of college.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I would still get a new PSU. It will prevent problems later on. The fan is just an extra fan to exhaust hot air from the GPU heatsink.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Aww ok also i would like to ask is there a way to change the max resolution to above the restrictions of the monitor? My flat screen monitor only allows 1024 x 768 but i would like it to atleast go up two more settings to 1280.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Is it a CRT or LCD?

If its an LCD, then you can't unfortunately. If its a CRT, you can go up to 1280 x 1024 and if its a quality monitor maybe even up to 1600 x 1200.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Its an LCD. Sigh. Time for a new monitor lol.


----------

